
Universal basic income could expand whole economies, claims US think tank - mbgaxyz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/universal-basic-income-whole-economies-expand-us-think-tank-ubi-roosevelt-institute-a7921496.html
======
Aron
The UBI cliche of the moment is like the subset of junior engineers that want
to rewrite the codebase in some new language of their choice.

------
sova
As long as Universal Basic Fees exist, Universal Basic Income shall prove to
be an enduring necessity

